# Chicken (makloba) arabian food with photo



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

hi there ..


makloba or ma`loba , maqloba >> its arabian food 
really easy








Ingredients 

Boiled chickens 
cardemom
Black pepper 
Bharat ( spices )
Salt 
Cinnamon 
Chicken broth 
fried eggplant slices
As well as broccoli and potatoes ..etc
tomamots slices
garlic 
Rice 
butter 

.


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

*Way 

wash  rice and add a few spices 

A butter at the bottom level and then add the rice 

then  tomato and garlic 

then  eggplant over the tomato 

put chicken on eggplant and spices 

Add chicken broth

Put the rice evenly 

We just above the flames until at least the amount of dripping and rice up to a little under fire and then ease to cook


After cooling turn the food on a plate and not rush *


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

MMMM yummy! I have never tried it with eggplant, only cauliflower but it looks great!


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

am sure u will like it
well i will wait ur opinion


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

I will let you know when I make it, thank you!

Do you eat lebneh in Kuwait? Is it popular there?


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

yes we do
the lebanes restorants is famos 
and we like labneh in the morning


well i think u love labnah
so i will add resipes 


what u call labnah in u.s ?


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

The same, but its just spelled in different ways....lebne, lebna, lebneh, yougurt cheese

I use to eat it on warm pita for breakfast on my way to school growing up!!


----------

